# How can I get Luna to stop biting?



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Luna I believe is a teenager now. She's become much more wild, she now has an iris ring and bent through a molt.


But she's biting, and hard! She will come to my finger on her own, and eat her treats. But after she is finished she starts exploring my fingers and begins to bite really hard as if she is testing everything out. 

I've tried not reacting but she has actually drawn blood on occasion. I don't think she is angry or trying to be mean, it looks to me as if she is playing or testing and just biting really hard. I've tried blowing on her but she doesn't seem to care unless I blow really hard and then she will stop for a second. If I try gently rolling my hand back and forth she just gets excited and continues to do it harder. 

Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Simple answer. Keep your fingers out of her way because you know she bites.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

You can also try distracting her with a toy she likes


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

My sweet bird has been doing this same things lately. I don't think she means to hurt me, she just likes to bite things and gets excited. Sometimes telling her in a calm voice to be gentle helps. Then if she only nibbles, I praise her a lot for being gentle.

It can be hard to keep your fingers out of the way if your bird is out of the cage. I have at times hidden my hands under a blanket because she will seek them out. This is a problem when I am supposed to be typing!

One other idea is to pay attention if there is a particular thing that makes it more likely she will come bite. Are you always doing the same thing? Does she get excited by something before she goes on a biting spree? This may help you come up with ways to distract or calm her.

Best of luck with Luna.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Maybe your birdy is needing some beak exercise too? In the wild they will often bite and shred things, and it can get frustrating for them when they have this powerful beak but nothing to use it on (Like us not using our legs, we need to stretch and limber them!). I'd suggest a Bird Kabob jr (https://www.amazon.com/Wesco-Original-Bird-Kabob-Shreddable/dp/B0002FP1W0) or a Bird Kabob Ole (https://www.amazon.com/Wesco-Pet-Bird-Kabob-Shreddable/dp/B0002FP1X4) (Ole is good for really let them get their beaks working!). :>


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

When my girls were bitey I would ask them to step up, and continue until they stepped up without biting. This redirects them and definitely works.


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Birdmanca said:


> Simple answer. Keep your fingers out of her way because you know she bites.


Well I didn't get her to just leave her in the cage. I'm asking how to tame her so that we can handle her. ???

She does have plenty of things to forage and shred.

Doesn't sound like much else I can do. I sure hope this is a phase. I wanted a pet not a decoration in a cage.


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

What if I bought gloves?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Mirrasi,

Have you read this link?

https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi Mirrasi,
> 
> Have you read this link?
> 
> https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html


I never saw that one. Thank you!!! I think she is being VERY teenagery. Good to know that's normal and she will probably grow out of it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're welcome


----------



## Chocaby (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m not sure if this is the right thing to do but when my boy starts biting I push my finger into him. Not with force but enough to knock him a bit off balance. 

It seems to get him to stop. It’s a big problem when I’m trying to do step up training with him. I’m trying to establish that he can refuse to train but he needs to refuse by moving away rather than biting, and it seems to work. He’ll come to my finger and look at me when he’s ready to try again or will move away when he’s not, which is when I let him do his thing (usually regurgitation to a toy) until he’s ready.


----------



## joey n chickpea (May 26, 2011)

Best thing to do it's distracted your bird with something or put them home when they bite. This will send the message that when they bite they get put home for a time out. Otherwise continue to roll your hand in a way that prevents them from biting, putting them off balance is a huge annoyance for birds and eventually they will get the message.


----------

